# 3 sides covered?



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Hopefully.. i should be getting my viv soon, 45,45,60 one. was wondering if i covered the sides aswell as the back would this make the viv too small then or too enclosed? as the pics of them with just the back look quite empty 
cheers


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Depends on what you are putting in it. Some reptiles like to feel secure so a smaller space is best for them :2thumb:.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

corny girl said:


> Depends on what you are putting in it. Some reptiles like to feel secure so a smaller space is best for them :2thumb:.


it wud help lol forgot about that, its a crestie


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Dr. Love said:


> it wud help lol forgot about that, its a crestie



I don't know anything about Cresties but i'm sure it will be ok. I'm sure someone who keeps them will be along & say if it will be ok for sure.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

you'd be better off just shoving lots of plants in it if you are worried about spacing, cause that would give something for the crestie to hide in as well


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> you'd be better off just shoving lots of plants in it if you are worried about spacing, cause that would give something for the crestie to hide in as well


hh yea  wild like live ones.. but i think il get plaggy ones to start with  dont want ot bite off more than i can chew


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

OR, you know...just dive in head first 

but honestly, as long as you shove lots and lots of plants and such inside it, the crestie will be more then happy  although you might have problems finding the little fella if you are getting a baby 

GOOD LUCK!

PS, I'd suggest magnaturals, They are pretty  and mine are in constant use


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> OR, you know...just dive in head first
> 
> but honestly, as long as you shove lots and lots of plants and such inside it, the crestie will be more then happy  although you might have problems finding the little fella if you are getting a baby
> 
> ...


ohh the mag thingies look really cool, those mush ledges, are they held up by magnets?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

yup kept there by powerful magnets, i have 2 ledges + 1 vine + 1 mushroom feeder thing, one of my cresties like to sleep at the top of the wine, the other on a ledge...although at first they didnt use the ledges much. 

So that could deal with your lack of cover thing as well


----------



## Mrs Swans (Jul 4, 2009)

I got 3 of my cresties sides covered and the front panel open. Its got a lovely leave back ground. The recommend it so they feel more secure in there enviroment. =) Also got alot of plastic flowers and leaves and some sticks for them to climb on. Will send some pics this evening.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Mrs Swans said:


> I got 3 of my cresties sides covered and the front panel open. Its got a lovely leave back ground. The recommend it so they feel more secure in there enviroment. =) Also got alot of plastic flowers and leaves and some sticks for them to climb on. Will send some pics this evening.


thanks, sounds nice  
and those magnaturals look really good, im getting excited about decorating it now! lol


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

also, you might consider using a faunarium if your crestie is of a nervous disposition


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> also, you might consider using a faunarium if your crestie is of a nervous disposition


yea, i hope its not though lol what kind of size would you sugest for a juvie?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

I kept him in a smaller container when i first get him to check his doodoo and such for about a month, then i put him into a 45x45x60 exo terra

If you're buying your crestie online, i'd highly recommend lilyexotics :O


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> I kept him in a smaller container when i first get him to check his doodoo and such for about a month, then i put him into a 45x45x60 exo terra
> 
> If you're buying your crestie online, i'd highly recommend lilyexotics :O


everytime i find a crestie i want (a blonde harly on here, gorgeous!) shes like oh its too far, theyv probly sold it!. and she likes to see things in the flesh before. so proberly not :'( we have a shop with a few newbies coming in soon. if theres not one i fall in love with there, i think she might let me venture further lol
are the faunariums glass?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Ah xD well, just keep your eyes out in classified for cresties near you  most owners would allow you to view them before buying 

and faunariums are plastic  wont be more then £10


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> Ah xD well, just keep your eyes out in classified for cresties near you  most owners would allow you to view them before buying
> 
> and faunariums are plastic  wont be more then £10


i find them, but there like 3 hours drive away! quite far for a peek eheh 

might be me being dumb, but can u heat them ect? my room is quite cold most of the time


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

fair enough xD 

yeah, just put the heat mat on the side or something  try wilkinsons or argos as well  its basically them plastic fish tanks  and if you did keep it in there for a while, that'll give you time to plant your viv (if you were gonna go down that route)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> fair enough xD
> 
> yeah, just put the heat mat on the side or something  try wilkinsons or argos as well  its basically them plastic fish tanks  and if you did keep it in there for a while, that'll give you time to plant your viv (if you were gonna go down that route)



 i like those planter thingys that stick on the side u can put plants in. im just not sure what floor to have :/ would like that moss stuff, or anything natural looking/easy to clean


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Easiest to clean would be a bio-active substrate  Its self cleaning  i havent had to clean out my crestie viv since i had it

but you'll prolly wanna feed them off the viv floor if you get that...can never be too careful with loose particles and such


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> Easiest to clean would be a bio-active substrate  Its self cleaning  i havent had to clean out my crestie viv since i had it
> 
> but you'll prolly wanna feed them off the viv floor if you get that...can never be too careful with loose particles and such


o0o no cleaning even better :O 
yea im deffo going to get a mushroom magnety thing, they look cool


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

then yeah xD consider setting up a bio-active substrate  althoughit might be slightly more expensive...in the long run you wont have to clean out the viv (just flick poop into the soil, and mix it every now and then) 
...sadly, the cresties like to poop in the ledges/plants/everywhere but the soil


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> then yeah xD consider setting up a bio-active substrate  althoughit might be slightly more expensive...in the long run you wont have to clean out the viv (just flick poop into the soil, and mix it every now and then)
> ...sadly, the cresties like to poop in the ledges/plants/everywhere but the soil


hmm nice lol how deep would the sub need to be?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

about 2-3 inches of soil i would say...

you'll want a layer of hydroleca at the bottom (clay balls, which will help make sure the soil dont turn into a marsh/stagnate, and give critters a place to breed/be safe)
followed by a layer of permiable...ness (weed liner/them things you put into hanging baskets work well) 
followed by your soil (use clean soil without pesticides) and just bung some worms/springtails/woodlice into it, also if you were planning on planting stuff, now would be the time and leave it to establish itself (this would be the period that your crestie is in his little plastic tank)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

arr cheers  will be my new project, give me something to do over half term now iv finished my coll work


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

have fun  WE DEMAND PICTURES and such  

also if you need more help with the biio-activeness, try making a board in lizards/habitats xD there are others who know way more then me


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> have fun  WE DEMAND PICTURES and such
> 
> also if you need more help with the biio-activeness, try making a board in lizards/habitats xD there are others who know way more then me


found one sumwhere, a good detailed thing from Treasure Crest, so should help alot. if i can do it this holiday, its been said i can borrow the money for it :O so hopefully. lol


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh thats the guide i used  although my planting didnt really...take off xD i have one plant left xD which the cresties love sleeping on


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> Oh thats the guide i used  although my planting didnt really...take off xD i have one plant left xD which the cresties love sleeping on


what happened to the others? did they die?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

well, i dont offer my plants UV lighting  and it wasent really bright in my room xD so yeah, they withered...and became part of the soil  i should really buy some plants that dont need much light...although the single plant i have is quite big...


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

hehe im not sure what plants i will get :/ i would like flowers, do u kno of any that would be ok with a crestie?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/338231-crested-geckos-safe-plant-list.html

take a gander at them plants  i cant say i know which are flowering types though T_T


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

wah! hundreds! lol might aswell see one i like n check its on the list  probly be there hehe


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

with the bio active sub, could i add one of those little water falls in? i like the idea of those


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

as long as it isnt one of them exo-terra ones...i hear they can harbour germs


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> as long as it isnt one of them exo-terra ones...i hear they can harbour germs


oh. was after an exo terra, as they do a full starter set up etc


----------



## Ben And Snakes (Aug 23, 2009)

imitebmike said:


> as long as it isnt one of them exo-terra ones...i hear they can harbour germs


Yes - they may aswell call them "Exo-Terra Petri Dishes"


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Ben And Snakes said:


> Yes - they may aswell call them "Exo-Terra Petri Dishes"


hmm lovely. lol spose for my personal assignment i could investigate the gunk that grows in them hehe 

but really... would an exo terra be ok if i want a bio active sub with real plants be alright in terms of bacteria n shizzle?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

different types of bacteria  although i find misting the tank once a day at night is enough for me + for the cresties to get a drink


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> different types of bacteria  although i find misting the tank once a day at night is enough for me + for the cresties to get a drink


so no pathogenic stuff with grow? if i keep it clean etc and obvly i would be misting it anyway


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

naww, its just the small enclosed space that is warm is inviting for watery bacteria  in your substrate there shouldnt be anything nasty/pathogenic  and even if there was, the nice bacteria should cancel it out


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

good good  dont want my poor little blight getting ill!


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

TBH the most trouble that you MIGHT have is the little'un eating all your custodians xD although they dont eat much, and the woodlice like to dig


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

they wont cause it any harm will they?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Naww, a little livefood is good for them and all


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

i might be getting my gekky sooner than i thought, mum said she would lend me the money and lillyexotics have some newbies soon


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

xD decided to go down the lilyexotics route? 

You're guaranteed a healthy one xD Congrats!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

yea i gandered at their sites, and they have blonde ones, i adore those! and some babies soon, so im excited hehe also around that time my local repy shop will have some in, so if they dont have any blondies i will go to lilly


----------

